# Isn't there anything?/ Is there not anything?



## iambrookedavis

Hola:

Acabo de encontrarme con esta frase mientras leía:

Is there not anything you want to comment on?

Imagino que es correcto, pero ¿por qué?, ¿no tendría que ir el "not" junto al "is"? "Isn't there anything you want to comment?"

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bevj

¿Dónde has leído la frase?


----------



## iambrookedavis

Está en un examen. Es tipo test. Te lo copio para que veas tal cual lo que dice:

__________________ anything you want to comment about this morning's incident?

a) there is           b)there isn't                     c) are not there                       d)is there not


Solo puede ser la *d* por el singular y porque tiene que estar en forma de pregunta, pero no entiendo la colocación.


----------



## Magazine

Sí, la d es la correcta.

Los test los hacen para confundir al personal 

Como ya han sugerido "there isn't" no quieren dar más claves ya que es esta opción pero al revés, claro: isn't there anything....
Así que lo ponen de la forma "larga" para "pillar" 

Si te digo la verdad, la opción "_is there_ anything you want to..." debería figurar entre las opciones también.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Primero, requiere una preposición, o_ about_ o_ on,_ es decir "Is there not anything you want to comment on/about? 

Usando "is there not" en lugar de "isn't there" sugiere un nivel más alto/formal, y sería más apropiado decir "Is there nothing about which you want to comment?" *"Is there not anything you want to comment on?" suena raro. 

Si nos das un poquito de contexto incluyendo dónde leíste la oración, te podríamos ayudar a entender la estructura.


----------



## iambrookedavis

Hola, JJ  Lo he puesto arriba, pero claro, es que contexto no hay mucho. Ya sé que así es un poco complicado. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Magazine

Wandering JJ said:


> *"Is there not anything you want to comment on?" suena raro.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Muy formal y suena raro.


----------



## iambrookedavis

Entonces:

Is there not anything you want to comment...? es más formal
Isn't there anything you want to comment...? también es válido pero más informal

¿Es así?


----------



## Magazine

iambrookedavis said:


> Entonces:
> 
> Is there not anything you want to comment...? es más formal
> Isn't there anything you want to comment...? también es válido pero más informal
> 
> ¿Es así?



Sí, así es. La frase sugerida sería muy poco habitual en al habla coloquial al menos. Yo me imagino poder encontrarlo en libros más bien antiguos. 

Mira, "is there not anything" da 181 000 resultados. "isn't there anything" 2 millones!


----------



## iambrookedavis

Vale, pues muchísimas gracias. Me habéis sido de mucha ayuda. 

Que tengáis un buen día.

Saludos


----------



## Wandering JJ

I'm finding it difficult as the English is not 100% correct. I would say "Isn't there anything / Is there not anything you wish to comment* on about* [sobre] this morning's incident?"


----------



## iambrookedavis

So, *"Is there not anything you want to comment about this morning's incident?"   *is that correct?


----------



## Magazine

Wandering JJ said:


> I'm finding it difficult as the English is not 100% correct. I would say "Isn't there anything / Is there not anything you wish to comment* on about* [sobre] this morning's incident?"



¡Hala! Acabo de ver que en la primera frase puso "comment on" ahora es "comment about". 

Brooke, ¿qué ponía exactamente? ¿Tal como lo copiaste?


----------



## iambrookedavis

A ver...que lo corregí con una de las opciones que me disteis. En el primer comentario de JJ decía "on" o "about" y puse "on", pero al principio me comí la preposición. Por el primer comentario de JJ entendí que se podían utilizar indistintamente.


----------



## Magazine

Lo que dice JJ es que debes usar las dos: comment on about. 

¿Puedes copiar de nuevo la frase _que hay en el test?_


----------



## iambrookedavis

Sí, magazine. Tal como lo copié. En la primera puse "on" solo para que no quedase "comment" a secas porque vi que iba mal y que tiene que llevar preposición.


----------



## iambrookedavis

Ahhhhhh, vale. Os vuelvo a copiar lo que pone el examen para que no haya dudas, ¿vale?:

*_____________________ anything you want to comment about this morning's incident?  
*
O sea, ¿que el examen está mal?


----------



## Magazine

¡Ahora!   jeje, pues yo lo veo bien.

Si nos queremos fiar de google, "comment about" tiene 6 millones de resultados. "comment on about" solo 88...pero bueno, ahora lo explicará JJ.


----------



## Wandering JJ

La primera frase era "Is there not anything you want to comment on?" – nada más. Luego iambrookedavis escribió "... anything you want to comment about *this morning's incident*?" "Comment" en este contexto es verbo intransitivo y tiene que ser seguido por 'on'. Cuando añades un tema (this morning's incident) tienes que añadir about [sobre/con relación a...] así que resulta la 'agrupación' "comment* on about* this morning's incident".


----------



## iambrookedavis

Entonces:

Is there not anything you want to _comment _*on*? - CORRECTO porque es intransitivo

Is there not anything you want to _comment _*on about *this morning's incident?- CORRECTO porque aquí el verbo es transitivo

¿Es así?


----------



## Magazine

Wandering JJ said:


> La primera frase era "Is there not anything you want to comment on?" – nada más. Luego iambrookedavis escribió "... anything you want to comment about *this morning's incident*?" "Comment" en este contexto es verbo intransitivo y tiene que ser seguido por 'on'. Cuando añades un tema (this morning's incident) tienes que añadir about [sobre/con relación a...] así que resulta la 'agrupación' "comment* on about* this morning's incident".


Genial, JJ, no lo sabía, un saludo y gracias


----------



## Forero

"Is there not anything you want ...?" es correcto pero poco natural. Se preferiría o "Isn't there anything you want ...?" o "Is there nothing you want ...?".


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Para mí es una cuestión de enfasís:  "Is there not anything you want ...?" es correcto y se utiliza para expresar incredulidad.


----------



## cubaMania

iambrookedavis said:


> Entonces:
> 
> Is there not anything you want to _comment _*on*? - CORRECTO porque es intransitivo
> 
> Is there not anything you want to _comment _*on about *this morning's incident?- CORRECTO porque aquí el verbo es transitivo
> 
> ¿Es así?


Correcto.  Pero simplemente porque nos suena un poco torpe poner dos preposiciones juntas, algunos diríamos
"Is there not anything you want to comment *on regarding* this morning's incident?"
(participial preposition)


----------



## Forero

cubaMania said:


> Correcto.  Pero simplemente porque nos suena un poco torpe poner dos preposiciones juntas, algunos diríamos
> "Is there not anything you want to comment *on regarding* this morning's incident?"
> (participial preposition)


----------



## antropólogo

No quiero complicar la cosa pero más alla del uso en el test, me parece muy válido y común decir "There isn't anything you want to comment about this morning's incident?" (claro, con la entonación adecuada).

Como ocurre con "Isn't there anything...", el que pregunta da a entender que quieres hacer algún comentario, y se sorprendería si no lo hicieras. 
"¿No hay nada que quieras comentar...?"


----------



## iambrookedavis

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda! Thank you very much!


----------

